# [ATI] pas de DRI pour changer ... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, j'ai installer les tout derniers drivers ati, et voilou, pas de dri !

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Une idée ?

Mon fichier de config provient du xorg-7.0, maintenant, je suis sous xorg-7.1

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Mon portable qui utilise ati est au SAV pour carte Ethernet dead... mais Tu as fait un locate de cette lib...C'est une lib installé par les drivers ati, non , il faut voir si il n'y a pas un problème de lien symbolique . Donc , il faut re-émergé les drivers et voir si cette lib est installé...Je ne vais pas te dire de downgrader les drivers et le serveur , puisque j'ai vu que tu avais qques tribulations mais sait on jamais...

                                                                          @+

----------

## kwenspc

Sinon tu peus essayer les drivers r300, d'autant plus qu'ils gère plutôt bien les radeon 9600. fin si ça te dis  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon tu peus essayer les drivers r300, d'autant plus qu'ils gère plutôt bien les radeon 9600. fin si ça te dis 

 

+1  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

J'ai ca sur l'autre portable (le meme modèle): 

```

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

----------

## loopx

Ben ben ben, j'aime co bien le driver proprio .... quand tout fonctionne bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as bien lu ça je suppose : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/dri-howto.xml

Sinon tu sais quoi faire !  :Smile: 

Pour modifier ton xorg.conf, tu as utilisé l'outil (dont j'ai oublier le nom) fourni avec les drivers ? Ce dernier a changé il y a déjà quelques temps (plusieurs mois)...

----------

## nykos

par tout dernier tu entends 8.27.chéplukoi qui est censé gérer xorg 7.1 ?

parce que les versions prédédentes gèrent pas xorg 7.1

et l'utilitaire pour générer les xorg.conf est aticonfig

----------

## loopx

non,pas lu mais de mémoire, j'ai jamais eu de problème pour installer une ATI, sauf avec xorg-7.1 pour l'instant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonne remarque de nykos. C'est bien la version 8.27.10 que tu as installé (l'ebuild est tout nouveau dans Portage) ?

De plus, depuis cette version il y a un flag "opengl" (un flag global) qu'il te faut avoir dans ton /etc/make.conf pour avoir le support de la 3D.

----------

## loopx

Oh my god,les flags, j'ai pas fait de pv avant .. jvais re-emerger ca...

EDIT: 

```

loop-nb linux # emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10  USE="acpi opengl -doc" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage

```

Ben, il y a pas de use global, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut. Mais je pense que c'est un problème de compilateur à cause de ceci : 

```

fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'

fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'

fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'

```

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oh my god,les flags, j'ai pas fait de pv avant .. jvais re-emerger ca...
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Un ptit tip en passant : le simple flag -a (ou -p) sans le -v indique les useflags changeant sans se retaper ceux qui y était déjà avant, c'est plus facile de voir les changements comme ça  :Wink: 

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Mais je pense que c'est un problème de compilateur à cause de ceci : 
> 
> ```
> 
> fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'
> ...

 

Le noyau et les modules doivent être compilés avec la même version de GCC.

----------

## loopx

En effet, je n'ai plus cette erreur. D'ailleur, j'ai de la 3D, sauf que glxgears m'affiche 300 frame second. Mais j'ai de la 3D, je pige pas...

----------

## kwenspc

glxgears n'est surtout pas un bon référentiel. à proscrire  :Wink: 

tests un vrai jeux en 3D et tu verras bien (et refais aussi eselect opengl set ati)

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ben c'est  cool les gars, je vais pouvoir partir en vacances sans pb maintenant, ya Nykos et Kwenspc qui assurent magistralement le SAV  :Smile: 

Bien vu pour Nykos et la version du driver... Dis moi, tu as bien reçu ta carte de membre du SAVAGE?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouep ben bonne vacances El_Goretto  ^^

(perso les vacances ce sera dans 2 ans...)

----------

## loopx

lol, moi les vacances, ca fait 8 ans que j'ai plus quitté le pays... Vive la Belgique !

J'ai testé l'écran de veille euphoria et il fonctionne très bien donc, ca doit fonctionner...

----------

## nykos

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bien vu pour Nykos et la version du driver... Dis moi, tu as bien reçu ta carte de membre du SAVAGE? 

 

une carte ? quelle carte ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Bien vu pour Nykos et la version du driver... Dis moi, tu as bien reçu ta carte de membre du SAVAGE?  
> 
> une carte ? quelle carte ?

 

Euh, nan, pas une 1950XTX pro XXL ++... Juste celle avec un gros logo baveux SAVAGE et un manchot dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Euh, nan, pas une 1950XTX pro XXL ++... Juste celle avec un gros logo baveux SAVAGE et un manchot dessus 

 

j'ai rien reçu  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Euh, nan, pas une 1950XTX pro XXL ++... Juste celle avec un gros logo baveux SAVAGE et un manchot dessus  
> 
> j'ai rien reçu 

 

Secretaire Kwen!!!! Z'avez encore pas fait votre boulot  :Very Happy: 

----------

